# Boganyi piano



## pcnog11

Have anyone heard about this piano? Looks cool, what about sound?

https://boganyi-piano.com/

http://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/instruments/piano/boganyi-new-piano/#fqMFKDH2ZlV1uc3c.97


----------



## Pugg

Nope , never heard of it, not that keen on such designs either .


----------



## Guest

Did HR Giger design it?


----------

